# luonnollisesti



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

When I came across this word on a VR-train I thought it meant "something to do with nature", as in, nature-thinking, nature-conscious etc. But I heard this man saying 

"Luonnollisesti en ole ehdolla." on TV, Then I don't think he meant what I first thought the word had meant. What does the word mean exactly?


----------



## sammio

Luonnollisesti = naturally.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I was wondering if the meaning of "luonnollisesti" has somehow evolved to mean "nature-friendly" "environment-friendly" as well? Or is this perhaps word-play?

I read on the newspaper today, where the headline reads:

Näin estät hyttysten pistot luonnollisesti!

The article talks about how not to get bitten by a mosquito, using natural ways (as opposed to chemicals). "Hyttysiltä voi suojautua myös luonnollisin keinoin, jos allerginen tai herkkä karkotteiden sisältämälle DEET-yhdisteelle..."

And I think I have seen many uses of "luonnollisesti" to mean just this.


----------



## liisahp

I'd say the use of "luonnollisesti" in those examples means "in a natural way" ("Naturally" could be used in this sense in English as well, right?), and the "nature-friendly" aspect of it is only implied (as in, if it is done in a natural way, it is nature-friendly). If you had, for example, a mosquito repellent that is not harmful to nature, but is synthetic, you could not say it fights mosquitoes "luonnollisesti". Nature-friendly = luontoystävällinen, environment-friendly = ympäristöystävällinen.


----------

